

How we improved our conversion rate by 46% - dclaysmith
http://www.thetaboard.com/blog/how-we-improved-our-conversion-rate-46-in-one-hour?r=400

======
mvkel
Looking at that Analytics graph, it's pretty obvious the number of signups is
around 5 on the high end, and 2 on the low end. So, in this case, increasing a
conversion rate by 46% is the difference between 3 sign ups instead of 4.

The sample size is so tiny, it's hard to argue that any language changes truly
affected conversions.

I'm also noticing a downward trend on the blue line over the month. Whatever
was working earlier in the month stopped.

~~~
duiker101
Am I the only one that is getting annoyed by this "Look what an amazing thing
we obtained doing a very little thing in a very little time"? Can we stop it
please? You make hacking look like a child's game and also I think you all
miss the point with your posts, as my parent pointed out. If you really want
some traffic to your site, because that's the only thing you are trying to get
with this posts, please share some actually interesting article.

~~~
mvkel
Oh man, I'm a parent now? I don't know if I'm ready for the responsibility!

------
adthrelfall
Regardless of the numbers involved, the product has really started to mature
recently. We've been on the nReduce programme with them, and Clay has done
some great stuff with Thetaboard. The Bootstrap Tour described in the blog
post works well with the product. As Thetaboard starts to get a little more
attention, I'm sure the numbers will become statistically significant.

~~~
manojranaweera
Thetaboard is also integrated with edocr.com now and should see traffic
filtering from us, as more and more people become aware of the benefits
Thetaboard brings

